# Kheer Bhawani-a Symbol Of Hindu-Muslim Amity (India Daily)



## Sikh News Reporter (Jun 18, 2005)

With utmost belief in the almighty, hundreds of Indian devotees, braving rebel fears and the increased violence in Kashmir, started off their pilgrimage to a highly revered Hindu temple, Kheer Bhawani, on Tuesday.

*http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/search/Hindu/SIG=11lfee9f4/*http%3A//www.indiadaily.com/breaking_news/38305.asp*


----------

